# ITrader error?



## s_the_fallen (Feb 2, 2014)

I am trying to create iTrader feedback and it is giving me an error. Maybe because I had the thread closed before leaving feedback?


----------



## s_the_fallen (Feb 2, 2014)

Got it to work. For some reason it was not allowing me on my iPad.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 2, 2014)

Same thing happens to me on my ipad.


----------

